# Is there a Performance chip for a 2005 Altima SE-R?



## NissanTime (Oct 26, 2006)

Is there a Performance chip for a 2005 Altima SE-R?


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim Wolf Technology, Inc. has one i think.


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Technosquare... its a reflash.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

i need headers and a catback that'll work together any ideas?? and whats site for the reflash ?


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

<TECHNOSQUARE - PRODUCTS - TECHNOSQUARE - 350Z TECHNOS ECU>


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Turbo XS*

Turbo XS has one for are cars it's a plug and play one. You have to e-mail them personally because it just came out. They have not up dated there web site yet.

TurboXS


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

darkblueangel said:


> Turbo XS has one for are cars it's a plug and play one. You have to e-mail them personally because it just came out. They have not up dated there web site yet.
> 
> TurboXS


nice!! i just got my name on the waiting list HOOOAH !!:woowoo:


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Jet Performance has one, I have it on my car, its a great chip, but you do have to send the company your ECU and let them re-build it. all worth it for me!


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

How much did you pay for the plug and play, from TurboXS. Plus how long are you waiting for one. Are you from Canada or the states.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

dam all these new devices, when I ordered mine we had to ship it out and do all kinds of stuff and NOW they decide to come out with a plug and play, its like everytime I do something they finally make it ezer and cheaper right after I do.


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

I just talked to TurboXS and they said they did not have a release date yet. So it looks like it's not out yet.


----------

